# Light weight MTB Handlebars???



## CTD (Apr 20, 2009)

Im after a new set of bars for my Blur XC. Currently im running a set of Sunline V1s.

So basically i want the exact same rise, sweep, etc. just alot lighter. 

I want a set of bars that are 685mm wide, 9deg sweep, 5deg rise, with a 20mm rise. So far the best set i can find is a set of Truvativ Noirs at 170g. 

Any suggestions?:thumbsup:


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the Edge (ENVE). bars
My mate bought a 700mm Riser and weigh in at 174g. He seem to be happy with it. Plus I know that Edge make quality stuff:thumbsup: 
http://www.envecomposites.com/handlebars/mtb.aspx


----------



## panhndl (Sep 16, 2009)

Easton EC70 XC Riser. 685 mm, 5' up, 9' back, 20 mm rise, 155 grams. 

Last year would have been called monkeylite


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*Nice!*



panhndl said:


> Easton EC70 XC Riser. 685 mm, 5' up, 9' back, 20 mm rise, 155 grams.
> 
> Last year would have been called monkeylite


Nail...meet head... :thumbsup:

Here's a flat bar thread with a bunch of riser bar suggestions... 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7300214


----------



## CTD (Apr 20, 2009)

Im liking the look of the EDGE bar. any idea how wide the flat bar is? the edge website says 700mm, but the UK Stockist says 660mm.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

CTD said:


> Im liking the look of the EDGE bar. any idea how wide the flat bar is? the edge website says 700mm, but the UK Stockist says 660mm.


I got mine from here. Edge Should be 700mm or 698.5mm to be exact that's the rise bar

Flat bar only go to 600mm (I think)


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Edge Sweep flat bar is 700mm wide, it even has markings to cut it down to 680, 660 and 640mm and their 175gm weight spec is on the money.

Easton just intro'd the EC70XC Wide carbon wide bar at 685mm and 150gms.


----------

